# GSP states his terms for fighting Anderson Silva



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> Georges St-Pierre has told UFC Connected that he is willing to fight Anderson Silva, but only if the UFC agree to the terms that St-Pierre has outlined.
> 
> Earlier in the week, St-Pierre told UFC Connected that he would want the promotion to ban Anderson Silva from competing so that St-Pierre has the time he needs to gain weight.
> 
> ...


*Source: BleacherReport.com*


----------



## Hail the Potato (Jul 29, 2010)

They should just fight at 177.5 lbs. There is no reason for him to move up to 185 permanently.
He is the best there has ever been at 170, and it doesn't sound like he is having a hard time with the cut to 170 (walks around under 190).

I think he is over-thinking this whole thing. Add a few extra pounds of bulk and/or cut a little less water weight and fight at 178 or 180.
He really would have nothing to lose if he fought Anderson at a catchweight, or at least less to lose than Anderson.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

If GSP puts on too much weight, he'll lose a lot of his speed.

On a side note, I wonder if he should change his name to Georges 'The Ectomorph' St. Pierre. Has a ring to it.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

I think its a little unfair to request that a fighter doesnt fight while you put on weight. If a fight at middleweight means seeing both guys out of action for a long time, i'd much rather the fight takes place relatively soon as a catchweight 5 round superfight rather than a title fight.

Also i dont think the UFC would like to see both their big draw fighters sidelined as that would eat alot of their money making revenue.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The problem is Silva's age, he isn't going to, and doesn't want to, fight forever. He has mentioned before how he plans on retiring at some point so he can watch his boys finish growing up. I understand GSP's terms, but keeping them for the UFC would be difficult, especially since it is two of their highest profile athletes.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

How much weight does he think he needs to put on? Forrest had twice the weight advantage over Silva that Silva would have over GSP right now. Andy fights around 195-205 at 185. He knows damn well Silva doesn't weigh close to 230 in the cage you can't put 45 pounds back on in a day every pro fighter knows that isn't possible. 

The guy doesn't want to fight Andy and that is fine but he needs to stop making up all of this bullshit. He is above the ******* weight limit for MW. BJ is fighting below the limit at WW, Edgar for most of his career weighed right at or above the LW limit, and Andy didn't ask for time to bulk up to 225 in muscle to fight at LHW. Putting on like 10 pounds of muscle wouldn't even be beneficial to GSP it would just make him slower and more fatigued than if he had a moderate weight cut.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

GSP is very smart fighter as well as businessman. I give him props for not falling into the pressure of fighting AS soon. A lot is at stake, his cred, the amount of money he'll be receiving after he loses (if) and proly the most important his legacy.

I believe he doesn't want to fight Silva but he'll force himself if the pressure from the fans continues.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Honestly, a 180lb catchweight would be perfect for this. Its not about GSP trying to become the MW champion, its about really knowing who the #1 fighter in the world is. Silva cuts about 30lbs to make 185, asking him to cut much more is getting out of hand. 

GSP walks at the weight I propose. It would probably take 6-9 months for him to bulk up to the point where it would be a "fair" fight. I say fair, since GSP wouldn't look the same. He's had an entire lifetime to develop the explosiveness and nerve conduction that makes him the fighter he is, he would be a slower and less explosive fighter bulked for a catchweight at 180 than he would be at 170. And lets face it, no one fighting Silva has a fair chance of beating him. 

I want the fight to happen, but my hopes of it ever happening remain very, very low.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

More BS, he knows that Anderson would retire him so he doesn't want any part of it. "Anderson it me reely ard in da ed, i don't want to get brain damage zo i am retiring"

He should just flat out say he doesn't want to fight Anderson.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I wouldnt want to fight andy either if I were gsp.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't get any of this, GSP vs anderson has been a match up that has been talked about since 2008. I think GSP does not want to fight anderson personally. Silva is game, however since 2010 GSP has always been on the fence. However since silva-vitor he has been reluctant. 

There is a size issue, however gsp has to be willing to step up to the plate. I personally don't feel size is an issue in mma if you are truly talented. If: Bj,Sheilds,Henderson,silva, Randy,kflo,etc can move up/down in weight gsp should be able to. GSP is a big WW....I think this fight could happen at 175-185 if he wants to fight.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> More BS, he knows that Anderson *would retire him* so he doesn't want any part of it. ".


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

xeberus said:


> I wouldnt want to fight andy either if I were gsp.


I wouldnt want to fight GSP either if i were Andy.

His style is tailor made to beat anderson silva, and he knows it.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Honestly, a 180lb catchweight would be perfect for this. Its not about GSP trying to become the MW champion, its about really knowing who the #1 fighter in the world is. Silva cuts about 30lbs to make 185, asking him to cut much more is getting out of hand.
> 
> GSP walks at the weight I propose. It would probably take 6-9 months for him to bulk up to the point where it would be a "fair" fight. I say fair, since GSP wouldn't look the same. He's had an entire lifetime to develop the explosiveness and nerve conduction that makes him the fighter he is, he would be a slower and less explosive fighter bulked for a catchweight at 180 than he would be at 170. And lets face it, no one fighting Silva has a fair chance of beating him.
> 
> I want the fight to happen, but my homes of it ever happening remain very, very low.


This post clearly makes sense.





































Poor little guys its so unfair.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

A catch weight 5 round fight is all we need, we want this fight to find out who is the #1 fighter in the world.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

This fight won't happen.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

GSP is NOT an ectomorph.

What the hell is he talking about?

Just say you don't want to fight him. Even though you have 
no problem fighting guys that are smaller than you...


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> A catch weight 5 round fight is all we need, we want this fight to find out who is the #1 fighter in the world.


Is that even debatable anymore? Anderson silva:
S
-Has held the MW title since October 14, 2006	....which means since 06 he has been fighting the best of the best the ufc has to offer.
-Has never lost in the ufc 14-0
-Has defended his belt 9 times
-Has 12 finishes

Don't get me wrong gsp is great, but i value standing up more than wrestling. When a guys can make dudes like vitor,forrest,okami,rich franklin,dan henderson,leben...look like clowns standing up its a no contest. Anderson silva goes in there and knocks people out and makes it look easy. That is y it's not a debate, in mma standing up its 50-50. However when u fight silva standing up the ratio is like 80-20 silva's favor. 

Easy question to answer this debate name me one gsp fight which was more spectacular than a silva fight?


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

marcthegame said:


> Easy question to answer this debate name me one gsp fight which was more spectacular than a silva fight?


Probably going to get a lot of negative for this post, but here we go.

From a fan stand point, I enjoyed the Hardy vs GSP fight immensely more than I enjoyed Forrest vs Silva, Okami vs Silva, and Maia vs Silva(this was actually so God awful, I stopped watching the fight).

Don't get me wrong though, I usually enjoy watching both of them fight.

With Anderson, I know it's more than likely that I'm going to see some really great stand up.

With GSP, I know I'm going to some of the best game planning in MMA and more than likely, complete and utter dominance for five rounds.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah this fight is never going to happen, i realized this years ago...


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> More BS, he knows that Anderson would retire him so he doesn't want any part of it. "Anderson it me reely ard in da Ed, i don't want to get brain damage zo i am retiring"
> 
> He should just flat out so he doesn't want to fight Anderson.


This is just nonsense.

It will take a lot more than one loss at a higher weight against arguably the best fighter in the world to "retire" GSP.

It's easy for the guy who fights two weight classes higher and 40 pounds heavier to challenge the smaller guy.

GSP is smart, not scared.

FYI GSP would wreck Anderson... Sonnen style without the sub at the end.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> This is just nonsense.
> 
> It will take a lot more than one loss at a higher weight against arguably the best fighter in the world to "retire" GSP.
> 
> ...


Hard to say since matt serra caught him. Its not like silva gonna lay there like he did against sonnen. I don't think he would retire GSP, but GSP has a lot more to lose than silva does in this fight. 

If cain can beat lesnar, and Randy could hand in there with lesnar...I don;t think size should be an issue.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

osmium said:


> This post clearly makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grey Maynard was outworked by a better wrestler, is overhyped, and was gassed. Edgar is a superior fighter. Your argument is invalid. 

Penn has notoriously fantastic wrestling and counter wrestling. Frankly, he's an aboration of nature. He's a former WW champion and is probably one of the best WWs ever. Your argument is invalid. 

At HW twenty pounds counts for absolutely nothing. Your argument is invalid. 

I'm surprised it took Silva that long to finish Griffin. And Griffin didn't even try to use his grappling. So, your argument is invalid. 

None of these situations are even a plausible comparison to Silva vs GSP. Mostly because in all of those the superior fighter is smaller. In this case the superior fighter is bigger. :thumb02:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Hard to say since matt serra caught him. Its not like silva gonna lay there like he did against sonnen. I don't think he would retire GSP, but GSP has a lot more to lose than silva does in this fight.
> 
> If cain can beat lesnar, and Randy could hand in there with lesnar...I don;t think size should be an issue.


Anything is possible. Hell, GSP may even catch Silva standing... after all Sonnen did.

We all know how "safe" GSP plays it though. Silva would be on his back faster than Hardy was. If Lutter was able to mount Silva too, I wouldn't be surprised to GSP put him in danger on the ground. Not necessarily finish. But definitely put him in danger.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Anything is possible. Hell, GSP may even catch Silva standing... after all Sonnen did.
> 
> We all know how "safe" GSP plays it though. Silva would be on his back faster than Hardy was. If Lutter was able to mount Silva too, I wouldn't be surprised to GSP put him in danger on the ground. Not necessarily finish. But definitely put him in danger.


Yeah, and GSP's standup is definitely superior to Sonnen's.

On the ground, it could come down to GSP's ability to keep Silva's legs off him. No one at welterweight is quite so, well, spider-like.

I'm in favour of a catchwieght. It shouldn't just be GSP moving up. He'll lose speed that way and Silva will lose nothing. Fair's fair.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Anything is possible. Hell, GSP may even catch Silva standing... after all Sonnen did.
> 
> We all know how "safe" GSP plays it though. Silva would be on his back faster than Hardy was. If Lutter was able to mount Silva too, I wouldn't be surprised to GSP put him in danger on the ground. Not necessarily finish. But definitely put him in danger.





vandalian said:


> Yeah, and GSP's standup is definitely superior to Sonnen's.
> 
> On the ground, it could come down to GSP's ability to keep Silva's legs off him. No one at welterweight is quite so, well, spider-like.
> 
> I'm in favour of a catchwieght. It shouldn't just be GSP moving up. He'll lose speed that way and Silva will lose nothing. Fair's fair.


If its that easy to beat silva then GSP would not be hesitating and stalling this fight for years. The blue print to beat silva is easy, but the better question is when he is no the ground can he be finish? Simply put 25 is to much time to be in there with silva. I really don't think his takedown defence is that weak, chael sonnen had what 2 out of 7 take downs, okami none. 

U really believe since the lutter fight silva has not been working on his takedown defense?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I think 2 or 3 people that GSP has beat would beat Silva and I don't think Silva would be the hardest fight ever for GSP.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> If its that easy to beat silva then GSP would not be hesitating and stalling this fight for years. The blue print to beat silva is easy, but the better question is when he is no the ground can he be finish? Simply put 25 is to much time to be in there with silva. I really don't think his takedown defence is that weak, chael sonnen had what 2 out of 7 take downs, okami none.
> 
> U really believe since the lutter fight silva has not been working on his takedown defense?


I'm not saying it's easy to beat Silva. In fact, it's probably the most difficult thing to do in MMA right now. I see very few people who can do it. Sonnen, GSP, or possibly even Fitch. Sonnen has an obvious weakness that plays into Silva's style. GSP doesn't have that weakness, and it appears the only dis advantage he has is size. I believe his wrestling will fully neutralize Silva's standup.

Sonnen took Silva down at will. Not sure where you got 2 out of 7. I was referring to Lutter as in how he passed guard and mounted Silva... not the takedown.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Ask yourselves this. . .

Would BJ Penn hesitate to accept if the UFC offered him a fight with Anderson Silva for the middleweight title?

Hell no! So why does GSP?


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

The blue print to beat Anderson is to have elite level athleticism, elite level wrestling, elite level striking defense, elite level top game, and the ability to put him away via submission or TKO once you get him there, you also need balls of steel and probably some luck. There's nobody at 170 or 185 with that skillset. Even then there's no guarantee you'll win. "styles make fights" is a cute moniker but it doesn't apply as accurately to MMA as it does boxing. MMA has too many dimensions to it. There's been alotta guys in MMA that had a "stylistic" advantage that have been completely dominated despite it.

I don't see how GSP can win here, he has 1 weapon, takedowns. Anderson can win via KO/TKO due to punches, kicks, knees, knees from the clinch, sub from top or bottom, TKO from GnP. Having to grind on a guy as skilled as Anderson for 5 rounds as your only method of victory is not favorable.

GSP's biggest weapon is his well roundedness and ability to fight anybody at 170 any way, any style and win. He's been able to stand, wrestle, and grapple with all of his opponents since the Serra loss. He can't stand with Silva, which means he's going to be diving at Silva's ankles for 5 rounds trying not to get dropped. He will be completely 1 dimensional against Silva making him a completely different fighter than what you see at 170. GSP won't be able to bully Silva or grind him up against the cage like he did to BJ, he can't power through Silva like Sonnen did because he's not juiced up and hes nowhere near as strong as even a clean Sonnen is.

I really don't think this fight would be competitive. I think GSP and Firas know it too. It's not a knock on GSP. If he isn't confident he can win he shouldn't take the fight. If it was as easy to beat Silva like some people seem to think he would have lost years ago. You need something special to beat this guy.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Grey Maynard was outworked by a better wrestler, is overhyped, and was gassed. Edgar is a superior fighter. Your argument is invalid.
> 
> Penn has notoriously fantastic wrestling and counter wrestling. Frankly, he's an aboration of nature. He's a former WW champion and is probably one of the best WWs ever. Your argument is invalid.
> 
> ...



Is this a joke post?? :confused02:

I felt like I was taking crazy pills reading it.

The point is... GSP has stated that he wants to be the ultimate legend. As someone who is not a huge fan, the only way he could do that is take the fight and don't bitch about it.

All those .gifs show guys who show up, fight, and don't make excuses.

GSP is the next Tito.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I wanted to see in a couple years ago. Now? Not so much...not if either guy is going to just have an excuse, especially GSP. If GSP were to lose, even a jab KO...everyone would say "Anderson is bigger" if Anderson were to lose after say making it a catch weight fight? People would say he gassed because his normal cut to 185 is all he can bare. 

Fact is, Anderson isn't some big ass wrestler trying to use his weight to hold you up against the cage or on the ground. I know size helps in other areas...but he probably uses his size the least out of anyone who is big for their division. 

Fact also is, guys like GSP or Nick Diaz would fight Silva and they are smaller than GSP. 

Fact is GSP has nothing to lose. He goes up and loses...so what? He is the smaller fighter. Anderson really has nothing to gain from the fight. He has a lot more to gain by going to 205. Yet GSP is still afraid.

If GSP truly cared about the fans or challenging himself he would take this fight, even walking around at 190-195. What did Brock have on Cain? 45 lbs? Why can Cain overcome a much bigger guy who loves to use his size to smother you...but GSP a wrestler himself can't fight a striker at less of a size difference? 

GSP is one of the best. But looks like he is happy with dominating what is left of the 170 division with smothering 5 round decisions. 

If this fight were to happen, I would expect Anderson would jab KO him before GSP even tried to shoot...or while he was shooting.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> but GSP has a lot more to lose than silva does in this fight.


How the F so? If this wasn't a catchweight fight...which is being talked about here. Anderson would have his title on the line. If GSP loses he goes down and dominates 170 for a few more years. Anderson loses and where the hell does he go? Up to 205? While everyone saying...wow Anderson lost to a WW?

How the hell do you figure GSP has more to lose? 

Plus GSP is YOUNGER. :confused03:

GSP has nothing to lose. Not his belt. Not his rep. Not his fans. Maybe a tooth.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I wanted to see in a couple years ago. Now? Not so much...not if either guy is going to just have an excuse, especially GSP. If GSP were to lose, even a jab KO...everyone would say "Anderson is bigger" if Anderson were to lose after say making it a catch weight fight? People would say he gassed because his normal cut to 185 is all he can bare.
> 
> Fact is, Anderson isn't some big ass wrestler trying to use his weight to hold you up against the cage or on the ground. I know size helps in other areas...but he probably uses his size the least out of anyone who is big for their division.
> 
> ...


I'm assuming you mean Penn and Diaz?

I think GSP has some huge complex about losing. Like he cant be considered great if he has X amount of losses. Look at Couture for fcuks sake! Nobody cares that he lost 11 fights. He always came to fight and enjoyed the challenge, and people loved him for that.

GSP needs to man up, else instead of preserving his legacy, he's going to end up tarnishing it.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

GSP:"i want to be known as the best Mixed martial arts fighter, P4P of all time"


Yet he is scared of fighting Anderson.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I'm assuming you mean Penn and Diaz?
> 
> I think GSP has some huge complex about losing. Like he cant be considered great if he has X amount of losses. Look at Couture for fcuks sake! Nobody cares that he lost 11 fights. He always came to fight and enjoyed the challenge, and people loved him for that.
> 
> GSP needs to man up, else instead of preserving his legacy, he's going to end up tarnishing it.


Yea I did, good catch.

I agree. I think he is just afraid of an elite level striker. He got finished by pee wee Serra, got bloodied up by 155 lber Penn in their 1st fight. He is just scared to take serious punches. Pillow hands of Shields he isn't. Wildness and just standing still of Kos he isn't. 

Sort of sad when basically a 155er turned 170 in Serra fought him twice, beat him once. And 155er Penn fought him twice and F'd him up once. Yet he isn't willing to do what the guys who propelled his career did...fight as the smaller man. 

I'm not as against GSP as I sound. I think everyone has the right to dominate their own division and do as they please. If someone wants to dethrone him, then come to 170 and beat him. But I just don't think he has a fighters spirit. And I wish he would be more excited for the challenge and say "YEA lets do this, give me 6 months off and I will be ready" instead he says well hima and I would need time off for e to get ready. He doesn't sound excited about the challenge at all. 

You know how he always says in robot voice "I put all the chips onto my side" well I think its the first time he feels he doesn't have full advantage over his opponent. He is happy being great at 170...but he doesn't care to test himself further.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I think its a little unfair to request that a fighter doesnt fight while you put on weight. If a fight at middleweight means seeing both guys out of action for a long time, i'd much rather the fight takes place relatively soon as a catchweight 5 round superfight rather than a title fight.
> 
> Also i dont think the UFC would like to see both their big draw fighters sidelined as that would eat alot of their money making revenue.


Agreed. I think GSP should just take the time off needed to make this fight happen. Just let Anderson do his thing and when the timing is right, you go for it. Its hard pressed to see Anderson lose anytime soon as it is.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> How the F so? If this wasn't a catchweight fight...which is being talked about here. Anderson would have his title on the line. If GSP loses he goes down and dominates 170 for a few more years. Anderson loses and where the hell does he go? Up to 205? While everyone saying...wow Anderson lost to a WW?
> 
> How the hell do you figure GSP has more to lose?
> 
> ...


Simple fact Silva is 36 and sooner or later is gone. GSp is 30 has a lot of fighting left. He fights silva and loses what stops jon jones,aldo,diaz,etc...or the next guy to beat silva from not surpassing gsp in the status. Win or Lose silva is still the goat. GSP loses he drops in status. 

The only way gsp wins this fight is 25 mins decision. Everyone expects that. So that really does not do any damage to silva's status. If silva get ko then its a different story and gsp is the goat. However for silva to win he gonna ko or submit gsp. If silva ko gsp would the rest of his career be he can't be a good striker? The problem is we don't know how this fight would go. What if silva goes in there and toys with gsp? U think for the rest of his career people will consider gsp that good?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bleacherreport is about as reliable as MMAbay. Why do people read this drivle?

Lastly people need to remember when talking about guys like BJ, GSP and Silva that 30 or 40 pounds at LW, WW or even MW is not the same as 30 or 40 pounds at HW. Its a signifigantly larger percentage of a fighters overall body mass.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Simple fact Silva is 36 and sooner or later is gone. GSp is 30 has a lot of fighting left. He fights silva and loses what stops jon jones,aldo,diaz,etc...or the next guy to beat silva from not surpassing gsp in the status. Win or Lose silva is still the goat. GSP loses he drops in status.
> 
> The only way gsp wins this fight is 25 mins decision. Everyone expects that. So that really does not do any damage to silva's status. If silva get ko then its a different story and gsp is the goat. However for silva to win he gonna ko or submit gsp. If silva ko gsp would the rest of his career be he can't be a good striker? The problem is we don't know how this fight would go. What if silva goes in there and toys with gsp? U think for the rest of his career people will consider gsp that good?


Thats MY point. GSP is younger. He has more time for people to forget about a loss...he is the ol size advantage trick to take care of most of the backlash from losing.

Anderson is old. He loses...who is to say he doesn't say well fock this I'm going to retire. He is 36, he doesn't have the time to reinvent himself and win 10-15 more fights. 

That is exactly why Anderson has more to lose. It would most likely be at HIS weight class. 

Andersonn has the majority to lose here. At least in my opinion. GSP is young enough, it isn't his weight, Anderson is thought of as the best of all time. What exactly does he have to lose?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Point is.

Most people consider Silva 1. and GSP 2. Even if you say it the other way around...if Silva loses HE ISN'T P4P best anymore either. PLUS he doesn't have the time to get back there.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Thats MY point. GSP is younger. He has more time for people to forget about a loss...he is the ol size advantage trick to take care of most of the backlash from losing.
> 
> Anderson is old. He loses...who is to say he doesn't say well fock this I'm going to retire. He is 36, he doesn't have the time to reinvent himself and win 10-15 more fights.
> 
> ...


People have repeatedly shat on BJ Penn's legacy because of his losses even before he lost to Edgar. You can say GSP can test himself against bigger stronger guys while maintaining his legacy but the truth is that there is only one real precedent for it and it shows us otherwise.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> People have repeatedly shat on BJ Penn's legacy because of his losses even before he lost to Edgar. You can say GSP can test himself against bigger stronger guys while maintaining his legacy but the truth is that there is only one real precedent for it and it shows us otherwise.


So it is all about a legacy...not testing yourself as a fighter or man? Oh i see where you come from...that corporate safe man route. I see you.

Hendo just knocked out a guy that out weighed him by 20lbs and a guy who has fought at HW all his life. Hendo weighs about 210 at most...yet he has fought Page who is like 225, Big Nog, Feijao...I could go on and on.

Randy has made a living fight huge ass dudes. And he is LOVED for that.

Fedor has fought bigger guys his whole life. THAT IS PART OF THE REASON HE IS LOVED.

Penn.

Edgar could fight at FW. That is a big deal when we are talking 155lber.

You want anymore evidence? REAL fighters do this all the time if they want to test himself.

FACT IS GSP doesn't care too. He talks about going down as the best ever...so focking prove it...go for it.

GSP's legacy is already tarnished for how he fights. Will he go down as one of the best ever..sure. But many won't respect him for how he fights...and the fact he doesn't REALLY want to challenge himself.

Nothing worse than a guy who is afraid to lose.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Penn has just as much of a tarniched legacy for his losses at 170 as he does praise and love for the fact that he was/is willing. The fact he fights to finish whether it is at 155 170 190 205 or out in the back yard.

Nick Diaz and Penn get shit on because of who they are. Yet they are both man enough to fight whoever, whenever, and look to finish. I respect them more for that than I ever will GSP. They aren't record padders. They aren't afraid to lose. Losing is part of life. Testing yourself is as well.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Randy Couture is one of, if not THE most respected and legendary MMA fighters of all time. Yet his record sucked.

Why then is he so revered?


----------



## YOUgotTKO (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey if BJ PENN did then there is no excuse


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

osmium said:


> How much weight does he think he needs to put on? Forrest had twice the weight advantage over Silva that Silva would have over GSP right now. Andy fights around 195-205 at 185. He knows damn well Silva doesn't weigh close to 230 in the cage you can't put 45 pounds back on in a day every pro fighter knows that isn't possible.
> 
> The guy doesn't want to fight Andy and that is fine but he needs to stop making up all of this bullshit. He is above the ******* weight limit for MW. BJ is fighting below the limit at WW, Edgar for most of his career weighed right at or above the LW limit, and Andy didn't ask for time to bulk up to 225 in muscle to fight at LHW. Putting on like 10 pounds of muscle wouldn't even be beneficial to GSP it would just make him slower and more fatigued than if he had a moderate weight cut.


My sentiments exactly, sir. GSP is scared. I don't blame him either, though. He just needs to ball up and say "No, I'm not fighting him" or suck it up and fight him how he is.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Randy Couture is one of, if not THE most respected and legendary MMA fighters of all time. Yet his record sucked.
> 
> Why then is he so revered?


Respected and revered yes, routinely considered overrated? Also yes. Same with BJ, sure some people love them but they have far more detractors. there is no perfect answer here. It shatters his legacy unless he wins, his marketability and huge cross over sponsorship appeals which likely make him the most paid guy in MMA by a large sum its all on the line. Your talking likely over 10 million in income on the line.


----------



## x77 (Jan 22, 2011)

really!
terms!

i would just fight silva anyways just like the good old days, like in pride.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm obviously in the minority here but that has never stopped me from speaking my mind on the Interwebs....

I think GSPs demands are entirely reasonable.

GSP is a finely tuned athlete built around fighting in his current division. Being the perfectionist that he is I can totally understand he doesn't want to fight the P4P king at 185 without becoming a true 185lb fighter. It would put him up against his largest opponent ever as well as change his physique enough he’d have to make cardio and timing adjustments. This takes a lot of time and he wouldn’t be doing it for just any fight, he be doing it for easily the biggest fight in MMA (of the time). I don’t see him ever doing this without being 100% prepared. I think his level of preparedness is what keeps him emotionally grounded in fights and I think he’d be at a real disadvantage without that preparedness both physically and emotionally.

To make the changes necessary he would want to take the time away from building his own 170lb legacy and postpone the 170lb division. Anderson’s career is nearing an end and he is in a different position to take chances than GSP who has many good years left. It would completely suck for him to change everything that has been working for him at 170lbs over the course of several months to a year just to have Anderson get taken out at 185 and then the luster of GSP vs Anderson would be greatly diminished. Look at Shield's build versus Henderson and look at it again in his UFC debut, also look at his performance. GSP doesn't get the luxury of tune-up fights.... 

To all the people who think GSP is ducking fights 185 the reality is he just has different goals. He wants to be a longtime champion in his current division. There is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I really dont see why everyone wants to see this fight, it just seams like it would not be entertaining especially not as much as everyone is making it out to be, heck i would be happier seeing the diaz gsp fight announced again then if this fight was announced


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Respected and revered yes, routinely considered overrated? Also yes. Same with BJ, sure some people love them but they have far more detractors. there is no perfect answer here. It shatters his legacy unless he wins, his marketability and huge cross over sponsorship appeals which likely make him the most paid guy in MMA by a large sum its all on the line. Your talking likely over 10 million in income on the line.


Didn't think MMA was going to go boxing route so soon.

Such a shame.

You fight to win. You win...you are that much bigger. GSP is going to reap the bigger paydays of the sport. That Anderson would never see. GSP is much younger. If it comes down to money for GSP than I respect him less all the same.

Either way he isn't looking to further challenge himself. Which many guys have. Meaning have fought much of their career as the smaller guy. Including 2 of my all time top 5 MMA fighters....Fedor and Hendo. BJ has gone up...ANderson has fought up a class even past age 30...Fedor fought his whole career being the much smaller guy..............and..........GSP won't...because he has a body type that doesn't allow him to make weight................................well guess what GSP....................................HENDO at age pretty much 41...just beat an all time great that was heavier than him...more well rounded than him.....and who was younger than him.......................by get this.................a KO. Why at a younger age can't you do the same for once? Or at least attempt to decision him like you do eahc time out?

SHOCK.....who would ever expect that from an all time great.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Either way he isn't looking to further challenge himself.


Only Sonnen has given Anderson any real competition lately. He's not moving up to 205 to challenge himself, why isn't he getting shit on for it?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Alessia said:


> Only Sonnen has given Anderson any real competition lately. He's not moving up to 205 to challenge himself, why isn't he getting shit on for it?


Easily put after the sonnen fight the Mw division got filled with guys who people taught could beat him. Vitor Belfort is no joke, then u had yushin okami the last guy to beat him.

With silva he does not get shit on because he has chael at some point. Plus he has said he would fight whoever the ufc puts in front of him. Silva is 36 he has already tested himself at another weight division. Here is the main difference silva has yet to recycle his division.

GSP:
Koscheck 2x
hughes 2x
penn 2x
fitch he should be fighting for a second time.
serra 2x.... 

The main difference is silva finishes fights gsp does not. I am a silva nut hugger, but if gsp had finish his last 5 fights i would have him as the best.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Vale_Tudo said:


> I wouldnt want to fight GSP either if i were Andy.
> 
> His style is tailor made to beat anderson silva, and he knows it.


Well.. We both know if that was true GSP would have already fought anderson. GSP and I know its the only way to ever be p4p top dog. And if its as important to him as it seems its a pretty big priority. Don't know if I'm the only one who sees this but bones and aldo will pass him in p4p rankings in 2 fights if gsp doesnt do something new. He's losing ground at the moment. 



limba said:


> This fight won't happen.


This ^


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Alessia said:


> Only Sonnen has given Anderson any real competition lately. He's not moving up to 205 to challenge himself, why isn't he getting shit on for it?



Because GSP isn't 36 years old. Because ANderson Silva has at the very least moved up twice before. Because Anderson actually still has that Sonnen 2 fight that everyone wants to see first. So if a guy gave him the fight of his life at his current weight...why should he move up yet? GSP hasn't had a challenge in years...

And can I say again. GSP isn't 36 years old. 

And quit avoiding the initial matchup....this is supposed to be #1 P4P vs. #2 P4P. Someone had to be the heavier fighter.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I think Gsp should have this one last fight at WW vs Condit, then move to MW for awhile, if not for good. He's proven he's the best there's been at 170, so it won't take anything away from his legacy if he moves up and continues on.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

^you don't want to see diaz vs. gsp or diaz get beat?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Alessia said:


> Only Sonnen has given Anderson any real competition lately. He's not moving up to 205 to challenge himself, why isn't he getting shit on for it?


Good point. I don't think there is a stronger arguing point for p4p champ than someone who has competed successfully in two weight divisions. And trust me if anderson hadn't destroyed 2 lhw fighters including one former champion he'd be catching some grief over it. Granted even if he hadnt he'd still be over gsp by a large margin, but anderson has been at several divisions successfully, more than two, and gsp has only been at one. This is why its so important for gsp to beat anderson, if anderson retired right now gsp would never in a million years have a chance to surpass what anderson has accomplished. Anderson would forever be the #1 fighter in the world over him, until the next big thing etc etc. 

This should be important to gsp.. Let me explain through a joke.

knock knock

who's there?

the guy who came in second

the guy who came in second who?

exactly.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

marcthegame said:


> If its that easy to beat silva then GSP would not be hesitating and stalling this fight for years. The blue print to beat silva is easy, but the better question is when he is no the ground can he be finish? Simply put 25 is to much time to be in there with silva. I really don't think his takedown defence is that weak, chael sonnen had what 2 out of 7 take downs, okami none.
> 
> U really believe since the lutter fight silva has not been working on his takedown defense?


I can't speak for anyone else, but I nowhere in my post did I say beating Anderson was easy. I was just offering a little analysis.

That's part the problem some of us have here. We have these passionate responses when we think people are dissing our favourite fighters and we're so eager to respond that we don't take the time to read their posts first.

_Of course Silva_ has been working on his takedown defence. But GSP's best chance is to take him to the ground, which I believe he can do.

But as I said, it's not right for him to take this fight as a middleweight. He's not exactly a huge welterweight as it is and as a middleweight, he'll be tiny. The extra weight will also slow him down.

I don't blame GSP at all for being hesitant to take this fight, especially now that there are new, quality welterweights, such as Condit and Diaz, fighting for the promotion. 

It's not about being scared. Dude has consistently had the toughest competition of any UFC champion, including Anderson. You wouldn't fight the guys St. Pierre has fought if you were scared.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> GSP:
> Koscheck 2x
> hughes 2x
> penn 2x
> ...


I never really looked at it this way. And if both Penn and GSP win, it looks as though they'll meet for a third time. Koscheck will also likely be up at number 1 contender spot soon enough too. Surely its time for GSP to fight new blood?



Alessia said:


> Only Sonnen has given Anderson any real competition lately. He's not moving up to 205 to challenge himself, why isn't he getting shit on for it?



Anderson doesnt get sh!t on because he *has* fought at a higher weight class. GSP, for whatever reason, is hesitant to do so. Thats why _*he*_ gets sh!t on


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

vandalian said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but I nowhere in my post did I say beating Anderson was easy. I was just offering a little analysis.
> 
> That's part the problem some of us have here. We have these passionate responses when we think people are dissing our favourite fighters and we're so eager to respond that we don't take the time to read their posts first.
> 
> ...


I would not say he has had the toughness.
GSP:
Fitch
Penn
Hughes
Koscheck
sheilds
Shrek...at the end of the day hughes,fitch,koscheck are just great wrestlers, but gsp is a better one. Its like putting sonnen against okami,munoz chances are he beats all three.

Silva:
sonnen
Henderson
Franklin
Forrest
Vitor
nate
okami....The way i see it silva has faced his weakness and defeated it. While the ww division is just nothing but wrestler who does not have a striking game to match gsp. 

The thing that gets me about GSP and Andy...i don't really care to see the fight as i want to see sonnen 2. People say gsp is the most dominate fighter in mma which is what i don't get. He does not finish fights, never mind silva but dudes like cain,jones,jds, imo are more dominate. These dudes go out there and just smash guys.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Respected and revered yes, routinely considered overrated? Also yes. Same with BJ, sure some people love them but they have far more detractors. there is no perfect answer here. It shatters his legacy unless he wins. . .


I'd imagine GSP will soon be classed as overrated and certainly not as great as he could have been if he doesnt a)start to finish his opponents instead of playing the safe game, and b)move up and fight at least once at a higher weight class.

Hell, even Fedors legacy started being questioned when he remained in Strikeforce - people saying he wasnt facing the toughest competition.

Fighters are always going to have detractors, and if GSP applies his fighting philosophy of "stacking the odds in his favour" to this situation, he'll gain alot more respect and fans by making the fight and testing himself than bitching out. Sonnen made a ton of fans after pushing Anderson so hard, even though he lost. It would be no different if GSP gave Silva a fight.

And therein lies the question. Does GSP believe he can give Silva a good fight? I personally think he's afraid of being made to look like an ameteur by Silvas striking.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I'd imagine GSP will soon be classed as overrated and certainly not as great as he could have been if he doesnt a)start to finish his opponents instead of playing the safe game, and b)move up and fight at least once at a higher weight class.
> 
> Hell, even Fedors legacy started being questioned when he remained in Strikeforce - people saying he wasnt facing the toughest competition.
> 
> ...


I believe that also, GSP is not that mentally strong. I do still thing he does not take risk from that serra fight. Here the difference though, chael was a nobdy coming into that fight, GSP is a super star.

The question i have is GSP brave enough to pressure silva like sonnen did? Or would he be starstruck or underestimate striking?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I
> 
> Anderson doesnt get sh!t on because he *has* fought at a higher weight class. GSP, for whatever reason, is hesitant to do so. Thats why _*he*_ gets sh!t on


Also Andy is 36 and never even fought in the UFC until he was 31. GSP still isn't 31, he's also not accomplished nearly as much as Anderson yet he insists on striving to be the best fighter on the planet.

Andy started his career at 168 and has since fought at 185 and 205. As others have stated BJ has fought numerously at WW and even fought at around 190 against Lyoto (who was 220 at the time). Dude is a natural FW (if his head was a little smaller) and he has the balls to go up and fight Lyoto and GSP. 

I'm really sick of GSP waiting for the window of opportunity to close, if he really wanted this fight to happen it'd have happened a long time ago, i feel that he's playing the waiting game until Anderson is too old. 

Side note: Did i read that GSP request Anderson does not fight while GSP is trying to gain weight?? ha get real buddy, this isn't the best fight left for Anderson (i'd rather see him VS Shogun and some of the LHWs) and his career clock is quickly winding down.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Because GSP isn't 36 years old. Because ANderson Silva has at the very least moved up twice before. Because Anderson actually still has that Sonnen 2 fight that everyone wants to see first. So if a guy gave him the fight of his life at his current weight...why should he move up yet? GSP hasn't had a challenge in years...
> 
> And can I say again. GSP isn't 36 years old.
> 
> And quit avoiding the initial matchup....this is supposed to be #1 P4P vs. #2 P4P. Someone had to be the heavier fighter.


And GSP still has Condit and Diaz he has yet to face. Both fighters still have competition in their weight class.

Where did I say someone didn't have to be the heavier fighter? I'm not interested in a fight between these two at all. But, if I was I sure as hell would like GSP to come into the fight in the best possible shape he could for it. Which means he needs the time like he said. Are people willingly to wait that long? Or do people just want GSP to put on fat weight and move up and get his ass kicked? 



xeberus said:


> Good point. I don't think there is a stronger arguing point for p4p champ than someone who has competed successfully in two weight divisions. And trust me if anderson hadn't destroyed 2 lhw fighters including one former champion he'd be catching some grief over it. Granted even if he hadnt he'd still be over gsp by a large margin, but anderson has been at several divisions successfully, more than two, and gsp has only been at one. This is why its so important for gsp to beat anderson, if anderson retired right now gsp would never in a million years have a chance to surpass what anderson has accomplished. Anderson would forever be the #1 fighter in the world over him, until the next big thing etc etc.
> 
> This should be important to gsp.. Let me explain through a joke.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you on Anderson being number one over GSP right now. However he's nearing the end of his career and GSP isn't. I personally don't think that GSP has to beat Anderson to one day maybe surpass him in the P4P list. 

He still has a lot of time to move up and accomplish many things. 



The Lone Wolf said:


> Anderson doesnt get sh!t on because he *has* fought at a higher weight class. GSP, for whatever reason, is hesitant to do so. Thats why _*he*_ gets sh!t on


He obviously isn't hesitant. He just stated he'd do it, if he is given time to properly adjust and get used to his new weight.



MRBRESK said:


> Side note: Did i read that GSP request Anderson does not fight while GSP is trying to gain weight?? ha get real buddy, this isn't the best fight left for Anderson (i'd rather see him VS Shogun and some of the LHWs) and his career clock is quickly winding down.


It's not an unreasonable request. Let's say GSP took 6 months to get his body the way he wants it and ready for the fight, but during that time Anderson suffers another injury laying him off for 6+ months. 

Now what happens? I imagine it would take time for GSP to be able to change his body back to 170 to defend his title again, so either they wait for Anderson to be healthy and the WW and MW divisions being kind of screwed with no title shots for over a year or GSP moves back down and the whole process repeats itself once Anderson is healthy.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Alessia said:


> He obviously isn't hesitant. He just stated he'd do it, if he is given time to properly adjust and get used to his new weight.


I've heard all the same from GSP in the past, still- no action.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Forget silva, i think this will be GSP biggest problem:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITLFcf_fvis


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Alessia said:


> It's not an unreasonable request. Let's say GSP took 6 months to get his body the way he wants it and ready for the fight, but during that time Anderson suffers another injury laying him off for 6+ months.
> 
> Now what happens? I imagine it would take time for GSP to be able to change his body back to 170 to defend his title again, so either they wait for Anderson to be healthy and the WW and MW divisions being kind of screwed with no title shots for over a year or GSP moves back down and the whole process repeats itself once Anderson is healthy.


Or if that happened GSP could fight Sonnen or (insert no.1 contender here) for MW interim title and Andy can fight the winner for the title when he returns.

He should have that intrinsic desire to want to challenge himself further, most high level athletes do. 

Really who cares about the WW title if it means he's moving up and fighting for another title? If he's the best in the world then he'll win the belt, and his legacy will be cemented.







there you go marc


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Alessia said:


> He obviously isn't hesitant. He just stated he'd do it, if he is given time to properly adjust and get used to his new weight.


Of course he's hesitant. He's not stupid either. There's no way the UFC will have him and Silva out of action while GSP gets to his desired weight, and he knows it.

"I'm an ectomorph so its really hard for me to gain weight"

- really means - 

"i doubt the UFC will agree to my terms, but at least this looks like i am willing to make the fight happen. If things go bad and the UFC does agree to these conditions, i can play on this ectomorph bullshit and fight Silva in 15 months time when he's much older and likely a little slower"

What was it he said about fights? "I like to fight with the odds stacked in my favour?" GSP isnt stupid, he knows exactly what he's doing and its borderline cowardly.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> Or if that happened GSP could fight Sonnen or (insert no.1 contender here) for MW interim title and Andy can fight the winner for the title when he returns.
> 
> He should have that intrinsic desire to want to challenge himself further, most high level athletes do.
> 
> Really who cares about the WW title if it means he's moving up and fighting for another title? If he's the best in the world then he'll win the belt, and his legacy will be cemented.


That would be a sick fight, but i don't think GSP will do it due to chael walking around at 218. The thing that gets me about gsp he has said all this bs since ufc 94 and has not done anything.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

marcthegame said:


> I would not say he has had the toughness.
> GSP:
> Fitch
> Penn
> ...


You dismiss GSP's opponents as being wrestlers who aren't as good as he is. I don't see how you can fault the guy for being better than his opponents. You certainly don't fault Silva for it.

Besides, GSP's opponents at welterweight have not all been wrestlers. He has beaten strikers (Alves, Penn, Hardy, Spratt) and submission guys (Penn again, Serra, Miller, Parysian, Shields).

But even if they were, you do realize that GSP's background is not wrestling, right? He wasn't a high-level amateur wrestler at all. He learned how to beat those guys at their own game. How does that make him a lesser champion?



> The thing that gets me about GSP and Andy...i don't really care to see the fight as i want to see sonnen 2. People say gsp is the most dominate fighter in mma which is what i don't get. He does not finish fights, never mind silva but dudes like cain,jones,jds, imo are more dominate. These dudes go out there and just smash guys.


Should finishing fights even enter the equation though? How is that the mark of a greater or lesser fighter? If anything, you'd think it would be a reflection of their calibre of competition, which could be used as an argument in St. Pierre's favour, but I don't think I'd go that far.

By the way, the word you want is dominant, not dominate.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

MRBRESK said:


> Or if that happened GSP could fight Sonnen or (insert no.1 contender here) for MW interim title and Andy can fight the winner for the title when he returns.
> 
> He should have that intrinsic desire to want to challenge himself further, most high level athletes do.
> 
> Really who cares about the WW title if it means he's moving up and fighting for another title? If he's the best in the world then he'll win the belt, and his legacy will be cemented.


Maybe GSP feels like he has challenges left at WW? I'm not an expert on things he's said, but I believe I've read somewhere that GSP stated if he moved to MW it would be a permanent move?

Maybe he just isn't ready as everyone else is for him to move to MW.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Alessia said:


> Maybe GSP feels like he has challenges left at WW? I'm not an expert on things he's said, but I believe I've read somewhere that GSP stated if he moved to MW it would be a permanent move?
> 
> Maybe he just isn't ready as everyone else is for him to move to MW.


I've followed the topic since it first emerged, GSP has always harped on about wanting to be the p4p best and secure his legacy.

The thing is the reason why he's not ready to go to MW yet is because Anderson is still there and looking better with every performance.
Going to MW Should definitely be a permanent move, he's the WW GOAT, we know this, now move on and continue your legacy.

Here's a quote from before the Shields fight



> "It would take a long time (to add the size). Anderson Silva is a huge guy; he’s weighing around 230 pounds. He's very big. Even when he fights as a light heavyweight, he looks bigger than the other guys."
> 
> "I don’t know if I’m going to go up (to) 185. I have no idea; it’s a complete reorientation of my career. I have a lot to lose and I haven’t thought about it, I haven’t sat down to talk about it."












Cheick Kongo at 228, Andy is not 230.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

MRBRESK said:


> I've followed the topic since it first emerged, GSP has always harped on about wanting to be the p4p best and secure his legacy.
> 
> The thing is the reason why he's not ready to go to MW yet is because Anderson is still there and looking better with every performance.
> Going to MW Should definitely be a permanent move, he's the WW GOAT, we know this, now move on and continue your legacy


Yes, his goal is to be the P4P best, but just because he doesn't fight Silva doesn't mean he will never get there. I mean it's not like Silva fought and defeated who tons of people claimed to be the P4P best in Fedor to become number one. Why must GSP do it to be considered number one at some point in his career?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Alessia said:


> Yes, his goal is to be the P4P best, but just because he doesn't fight Silva doesn't mean he will never get there. I mean it's not like Silva fought and defeated who tons of people claimed to be the P4P best in Fedor to become number one. Why must GSP do it to be considered number one at some point in his career?


If he lets this opportunity slide and doesn't fight Anderson then his legacy will be tarnished and he will be remembered as the guy who ducked Anderson but still wanted to be called the best.

Anderson was 168 when him and Fedor were both in Pride, a fight between them was highly unlikely and Anderson wasn't a superstar then and Fedor was, and Fedor never fought in UFC.

GSP is it really too much to ask that you go up and fight just 15 pounds heavier than your normal fighting weight to try and cement yourself as the best? 

If you don't have the desire to be the best then don't call yourself the best, the first time GSP claimed he'd move up to MW to fight Anderson but he "just needed proper time to build the muscle" was in 2007 if my memory serves me correctly. I think that is ridiculous and i think it's just as ridiculous that he's not regularly flamed for ducking!


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Alessia said:


> Yes, his goal is to be the P4P best, but just because he doesn't fight Silva doesn't mean he will never get there. I mean it's not like Silva fought and defeated who tons of people claimed to be the P4P best in Fedor to become number one. Why must GSP do it to be considered number one at some point in his career?


Because the challenge has been laid down, and the greatest of all time doesnt shy away from a challenge like that.

This is an old article, but it begs the question as to why this fight isnt happening at a catchwieght. . .



> Anderson Silva is prepared to fight Georges St-Pierre at a catchweight, according to the Brazilian's manager Jorge Guimaraes.
> 
> Doubts have recently surfaced over a potential superfight between Silva and St-Pierre, with welterweight champion St-Pierre expressing doubts over the size difference between the two men. Silva is the current middleweight king, and he has twice stepped up to light-heavyweight for easy victories over James Irvin and Forrest Griffin.
> 
> ...


Source: http://www.espn.co.uk/ufc/sport/story/79549.html

Anderson seems game to fight at 178, so why isnt Gsp? It should only take him a maximum of 4 months to gain sufficient muscle mass, assuming he has trouble gaining weight. It makes no sense to me. . . :confused02:


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

MRBRESK said:


> If he lets this opportunity slide and doesn't fight Anderson then his legacy will be tarnished and he will be remembered as the guy who ducked Anderson but still wanted to be called the best.
> 
> Anderson was 168 when him and Fedor were both in Pride, a fight between them was highly unlikely and Anderson wasn't a superstar then and Fedor was, and Fedor never fought in UFC.
> 
> ...


Has he ever officially been offered the fight by the UFC though? 

Only other thing I can say about the rest is it's more than 15 pounds considering Anderson cuts to make 185. 



The Lone Wolf said:


> Anderson seems game to fight at 178, so why isnt Gsp? It should only take him a maximum of 4 months to gain sufficient muscle mass, assuming he has trouble gaining weight. It makes no sense to me. . . :confused02:


If Anderson is still willing to fight at 178 that makes more sense to me than a full blown move to 185 since it could happen much, much faster. Hell that fight could be down as soon as Silva's shoulder is healthy again next year.

Although with Anderson's career close to an end, it's quickly becoming the situation to people that if GSP doesn't fight him, he ducked him and is a coward, but if he does and wins, then what? People will say "Oh, but a prime Silva would have destroyed him, he beat an old retiring Silva that means nothing".


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> That would be a sick fight, but i don't think GSP will do it due to chael walking around at 218. The thing that gets me about gsp he has said all this bs since ufc 94 and has not done anything.


this fight would stink, anderson would knock him out within 2 rounds, gsp isn't the aggressive rushing wrestler that chael is who is relentless, he is a timid but effective wrestler and that would be his only way to win.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Alessia said:


> Has he ever officially been offered the fight by the UFC though?
> 
> Only other thing I can say about the rest is it's more than 15 pounds considering Anderson cuts to make 185.


GSP cuts to get to 170, the point is the size difference isn't that big, GSPs greatest strength is Andy's greatest weakness and he won't do it, not even at 178. 




UFC_OWNS said:


> this fight would stink, anderson would knock him out within 2 rounds, gsp isn't the aggressive rushing wrestler that chael is who is relentless, he is a timid but effective wrestler and that would be his only way to win.


He was saying Chael vs GSP would be a good fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> GSP cuts to get to 170, the point is the size difference isn't that big, GSPs greatest strength is Andy's greatest weakness and he won't do it, not even at 178.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oops, well nearly the same deal minus the KO


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

MRBRESK said:


> GSP cuts to get to 170, the point is the size difference isn't that big, GSPs greatest strength is Andy's greatest weakness and he won't do it, not even at 178.


I really need to not debate when I'm tired. So tired I didn't even think to think GSP cuts too! >.>

But, you really can't say GSP won't do the fight until the contract is laid out before him and he declines it. For all we know the UFC doesn't want this fight to happen.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)




----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

would rather see anderson vs shogun or vs jon bones jones tbh.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

andy vs machida is where it's at but it'll never happen

GSP vs andy will happen eventually, if andy loses (which is a longshot) he'll most likely retire.

GSP vs andy is the fight for the ages, it'll define the #1 and #2 of our time

but as I see it, Condit will pose a lot of problems to GSP

1. less time to prepare for this fight
2. he's kind of overlooking the fight already (talking of AS fight)
3. either he outclasses him and wins easily, either he'll have serious problems, I can easily picture condit winning a decision, possibly catch GSP for a TKO at some point


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I'd imagine GSP will soon be classed as overrated and certainly not as great as he could have been if he doesnt a)start to finish his opponents instead of playing the safe game, and b)move up and fight at least once at a higher weight class.
> 
> Hell, even Fedors legacy started being questioned when he remained in Strikeforce - people saying he wasnt facing the toughest competition.
> 
> ...


I think GSP knows he didn't beat BJ because of skill but that size and strength played a huge role in it and I don't believe he is nieve enough to no understand that the extra size and strength Silva has would play a signifigant role in a fight between them.



MRBRESK said:


> I've followed the topic since it first emerged, GSP has always harped on about wanting to be the p4p best and secure his legacy.
> 
> The thing is the reason why he's not ready to go to MW yet is because Anderson is still there and looking better with every performance.
> Going to MW Should definitely be a permanent move, he's the WW GOAT, we know this, now move on and continue your legacy.
> ...












Forrest is a huge LHW who is 230+. Anderson looks everybit as big to me.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

> "I walk around at 188, 190lbs. To put on weight, or for me to lose weight, is very hard"


GSP has already made weight everything else is just an excuse.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Forrest is a huge LHW who is 230+. Anderson looks everybit as big to me.


Having a huge frame isn't having muscle mass. He clearly looks leaner there and that is the weigh in. Forrest was dehydrated Andy looked like he didn't even have to cut weight to make 205 he was carrying some fat. He said that he was 195 two weeks out from the Chael fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I think GSP knows he didn't beat BJ because of skill but that size and strength played a huge role in it and I don't believe he is nieve enough to no understand that the extra size and strength Silva has would play a signifigant role in a fight between them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure....if you want to go by upper body.

Forrest is an inch taller. And have you ever looked at his legs (lol)...they are big. Huge ass bones and just big ass legs. Have you seen Andy's? Skinny. You have to be joking if you think Anderson is as big as Forrest. there is more to weight than upper body. Forrest is bigger all the way around...and taller.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

What I really wanna see is AS vs JBJ...
but I guess that won't happen either


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

marcthegame said:


> GSP:
> Koscheck 2x
> hughes 2x
> penn 2x
> ...



GSP by the time he get to 36 like AS:

Koscheck 5x
hughes 2x
penn 2-2x
fitch he should be fighting for a second time.
serra 2x
Diaz 1x

GOAT indeed :sarcastic12:

GSP should man up and ask for the fight before its too late. :thumb02:


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

box said:


> I think Gsp should have this one last fight at WW vs Condit, then move to MW for awhile, if not for good. He's proven he's the best there's been at 170, so it won't take anything away from his legacy if he moves up and continues on.


I can't understand why GSP continues to take flak for not making the permanent move to MW, while a lot fewer give Silva flak for not moving up to LHW. He's a huge MW (walks at 220-230), and the guy has been taunting his competition and at times-- fighting with his hands at his sides and dodging strikes like a fool.

1. Silva fighting at LHW makes more sense in terms of natural weight than GSP at MW.

2. Silva has finished most of his competition as MW champion, while GSP has not finished a fight since winning the WW title.

3. GSP still has Condit, and then hopefully Diaz (I don't want to hear Diaz call GSP afraid if he doesn't fight him after Condit). Also, I think Silva needs to fight Sonnen again. Sonnen's performance was deserving enough of a rematch. 

I've always disliked the entire concept of P4P rankings. It's something that seems more important to the fans & media than the fighters themselves.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

You are aware that AS fought twice at LHW right? So don't blame him for being willing to fight above his weight-class, or at least he was willing. Something GSP has never been and probably never will be


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

I sure am -- but Silva cuts a lot of weight to get down to 185. He would still be cutting 20-25 pounds to fight at 205. GSP would be cutting 5 pounds tops to fight at 185. 

I don't think I'm the only one who thinks Silva is a 'natural' LHW, but fighters cut weight for the size advantage, and the rules let them cut as much as they want... so here were are I guess.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

RedRocket44 said:


> I sure am -- but Silva cuts a lot of weight to get down to 185. He would still be cutting 20-25 pounds to fight at 205. GSP would be cutting 5 pounds tops to fight at 185.
> 
> I don't think I'm the only one who thinks Silva is a 'natural' LHW, but fighters cut weight for the size advantage, and the rules let them cut as much as they want... so here were are I guess.


The weight cut is also relevant. GSP cuts to 170 from around 190 right? That's roughly 20 lbs, Silva cuts from around 215-220 (The 240 is from when he's in his off time, not training at all) which is 30-35 lbs. Silva cuts roughly 15%, GSP cuts around 10.5%, there really isn't a huge difference


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

RedRocket44 said:


> I can't understand why GSP continues to take flak for not making the permanent move to MW, while a lot fewer give Silva flak for not moving up to LHW. He's a huge MW (walks at 220-230), and the guy has been taunting his competition and at times-- fighting with his hands at his sides and dodging strikes like a fool.
> 
> 1. Silva fighting at LHW makes more sense in terms of natural weight than GSP at MW.
> 
> ...


 Why would Diaz get a title shot after BJ smashes him?


RedRocket44 said:


> I sure am -- but Silva cuts a lot of weight to get down to 185. He would still be cutting 20-25 pounds to fight at 205. GSP would be cutting 5 pounds tops to fight at 185.
> 
> I don't think I'm the only one who thinks Silva is a 'natural' LHW, but fighters cut weight for the size advantage, and the rules let them cut as much as they want... so here were are I guess.



Silva at LHW makes more sense because Silva would still be a pretty average sized LHW, he is a huge MW. GSP is an average WW who would be a tiny MW. The biggest problem though is that GSP fits his frame well, if GSP bulks up he is gonna be to big for his frame and it will slow him down dramatically and make him less explosive. Pretty much every top 10 MW is over 6' and that alone puts GSP at a disadvantage. At 6'2" Silva is well suited for LHW especially with his somewhat absurd reach. Only BJ has really accepted the disadvantages people are expecting GSP to. One fighter has done it and those same people are largely the ones who consistently question BJ's accomplishments and legacy. For every person who loves BJ for testing himself there is a detractor calling him overrated because of his failures at WW.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Toxic said:


> Why would Diaz get a title shot after BJ smashes him?


Good point. Diaz will have a tough time getting any meaningful 'pay-days' if this is the case.

Even funnier, would be the fact that he gave up his Strikeforce belt for nothing.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

now ask the same question to BJ Penn... 

Anyone think he will make any of these stupid demands? BJ should not be even fighting at WW, he has the body of a FW, but yet he wants to fight the best and only the best WW in the world, Even though most of them will out weigh him by 20lbs+.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

RedRocket, Andy is 36 and has fought in 3 different weight classes in his career, i think it's time GSP did the same if he wants to be named the best. He is only 30, if he is as good as he thinks he is then he will take the BJ route and win the title.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

otronegro said:


> GSP by the time he get to 36 like AS:
> 
> Koscheck 5x
> hughes 2x
> ...


Why would he fight Kos 5x? 
Why wouldn't he fight rory? 
Where is condit on this list?

He's willing to fight him as he says but he's obviously not comfortable fighting the best lb for lb fighter on the planet feeling undersized.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

Why doesn't Jose Aldo put on weight and fight Silva?

At some point, size is a factor. If GSP is just too small to fight at 185 effectively, it's not his fault.

If they can meet somewhere in the middle at catch weight, with no belt on the line, it would be the fight of the decade and they should definitely do it.

That being said, I am a little annoyed that Silva doesn't fight more at 205 and take a serious shot at that belt. What is he waiting for? He faught twice at 205 and was extremlely dominant. Once against a former champ.
As far as I am concerned, he is a far better contender to fight Jones than Rampage is. 

Jones vs Silva is a true Main Event at 205. It should be there on the table is Silva wants it. How much better at 205 does he have to look to be offered the shot?


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

StandThemUp said:


> Why doesn't Jose Aldo put on weight and fight Silva?
> 
> At some point, size is a factor. If GSP is just too small to fight at 185 effectively, it's not his fault.
> 
> ...


Exactly my sentiments.

GSP cuts 20lbs tops. Silva reportedly cuts down to 185 from 230 (45lbs). He's a *huge* MW, and has a huge reach advantage --then he stands in the cage and taunts his opponents and fights with his hands down at his side when fighters don't want to stand and trade with him.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> The weight cut is also relevant. GSP cuts to 170 from around 190 right? That's roughly 20 lbs, Silva cuts from around 215-220 (The 240 is from when he's in his off time, not training at all) which is 30-35 lbs. Silva cuts roughly 15%, GSP cuts around 10.5%, there really isn't a huge difference


So now it is 240... yeah Andy is dropping 55 pounds to fight at MW. Cain, Big Nog, and JDS are around 240 stop making up nonsense. The cut is what you drop the week of the fight to make weight and what you are rehydrating to. Andy is cutting from no higher than 205 and as low as 195. Silva cuts less than GSP. I don't even know why you think fat that is lost would even matter you don't regain that in 24 hours before the fight. If GSP gained 20 pounds in fat between fights it wouldn't benefit him in any ways in the cage.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Silva Cuts less than GSP? Seriosly people? 








Former HW and LHW fighter,








A guy who struggles to cut to MW and feels more comfortable at LHW.

Are you seriously trying to tell me Silva is 195? Thiago Alves walks in the cage over 200lbs, Lets be realistic.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Mayweather/Pacman will happen before GSP/Silva.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> Mayweather/Pacman will happen before GSP/Silva.


mo25 vs VolcomX311 will happen before gsp vs silva :thumb02:


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Silva walks at 195 tops, what are you talking about 

looking at that picture of Silva with that stupid mask on just reminded me of another reason why I can't stand him.

Time to move up in weight when you are cutting around 30lbs (probably more), taunting your opponents and dropping your hands to your side while dodging strikes.

I don't understand -- it's seems like the same people who bitch about GSP not being able to finish fights are the same people saying it's time for him to move up and fight Silva.


----------



## Jadey (Dec 10, 2009)

I get that people want to see amazing fights and see who is above and beyond, but I think overstepping weight classes when it's not fair is not an accurate representation of that fighters skill. GSP would have to change the way he fights imo to adjust for the weight disparity, so an accurate measurement of his skill would be hard to judge simply 'cause he's not fighting the way he trains to fight which usually wins him fights.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

streetpunk08 said:


> The blue print to beat Anderson is to have elite level athleticism, elite level wrestling, elite level striking defense, elite level top game, and the ability to put him away via submission or TKO once you get him there, you also need balls of steel and probably some luck. There's nobody at 170 or 185 with that skillset. Even then there's no guarantee you'll win. "styles make fights" is a cute moniker but it doesn't apply as accurately to MMA as it does boxing. MMA has too many dimensions to it. There's been alotta guys in MMA that had a "stylistic" advantage that have been completely dominated despite it.
> 
> I don't see how GSP can win here, he has 1 weapon, takedowns. Anderson can win via KO/TKO due to punches, kicks, knees, knees from the clinch, sub from top or bottom, TKO from GnP. Having to grind on a guy as skilled as Anderson for 5 rounds as your only method of victory is not favorable.
> 
> ...


Awesome post... 

I'm going to add a bit to the above. 

Silva: There's not much to say other than he is the best MMA fighter whom is still fighting today. Everyone says they have a blueprint to beat Silva, but the fact remains he's one of a kind.

Sonnen showed that Olympic level wrestling + balls of steel + cardio and pressing action + a lot of luck = getting to Silva. 

Silva has fought dangerous strikers, great wrestlers, brawlers, cardio freaks, judo practitioners, etc etc and none have been successful. Point being, you need to be something truly special to beat this man.

GSP: Definitely up in the top 3 P4P lists (many consider him 2nd or tied with Silva). He's got the most well rounded skills in the division and is clearly the best 170lber ever. He picks up things easily and probably has the best 'game planning' of all MMA.

For GSP to have success against Silva, he'd have to:

Wrestle and take down Silva (taking minimal damage) + Pre-Serra KO killer instinct and not stand and trade with Silva.


Both guys are phenomenal, but I'd have to say Silva has the edge in everything over GSP, except Wrestling/TDD and cardio.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'd rather see JBJ vs Andy to be honest and I don't think Venus, Jupiter and the Annunaki Starship have to align for it to happen, per GSP.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Lol @ GSP saying he's an ectomorph. He's a meso-ecto if anything. True ectomorphs don't have thick thighs like he does.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> Lol @ GSP saying he's an ectomorph. He's a meso-ecto if anything. True ectomorphs don't have thick thighs like he does.


True ectos look like emo boys in skinny jeans. I might even say he's just a short meso. He's got a good, muscular build.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

khoveraki said:


> I think 2 or 3 people that GSP has beat would beat Silva and I don't think Silva would be the hardest fight ever for GSP.


Are you nuts? Who?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Ddog0587 said:


> Are you nuts? Who?


I umm.. Hey jon fitch!!! I think at 185 he could have a fair shot against anderson.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

Hope this means the fights in planning stage, and GSP is just using a public forum to bolster his negotiation point.

If the fight happens, it will be a pilgrimage for me, no matter where in the world it happens.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> *Source: BleacherReport.com*


GSP would be wise to stay light and quick fighting Silva. The more weight he can talk Silva into dropping, the better. 177.5 would be great, but then GSP should come in nice and light. Don't bulk up at all. For a fighter like Silva, GSP needs speed more than power. Speed and reflexes to stay out of trouble, and speed for the shot and takedowns. He's then going to need speed on the ground to try to beat Silva up, which aint gonna be easy. I don't think he can submit Silva. GnP is the only gameplan. That said, I think I'd pick GSP to grind this one out. As great as Silva is, GSP is the worst possible style matchup for him.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

xeberus said:


> I umm.. Hey jon fitch!!! I think at 185 he could have a fair shot against anderson.



I think Jon Fitch and Jake Shields would both beat Silva maybe 50% of the time in a 5 rounder and 100% of the time in a 3 rounder.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> I think Jon Fitch and Jake Shields would both beat Silva maybe 50% of the time in a 5 rounder and 100% of the time in a 3 rounder.


fitch vs anderson would look just like okami vs anderson...except it would end in the 1st


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> I think Jon Fitch and Jake Shields would both beat Silva maybe 50% of the time in a 5 rounder and 100% of the time in a 3 rounder.


I think the Kampmann and Eberger fights showed Jake's takedowns are too telegraphed. Both times he got dropped by knees while going for a TD.

Although I agree Fitch has a shot of doing a Randy Couture-style decision against Anderson. Basically just do what Okami did in the clinch without giving up--hugathon.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I think Jon Fitch and Jake Shields would both beat Silva maybe 50% of the time in a 5 rounder and 100% of the time in a 3 rounder.


Jon Fitch and Both Jake sheilds would get there ass handed to them by silva. Fitch has a 5 percent chances at beating silva, as for sheilds i say 1. Sheilds is slow, hits like a bitch, and his take downs would be like okami or maia. 

As for fitch, he can't finish and if BJ penn took him, silva would murder him. Did you see what gsp did to his face after their fight? Anderson silva would knock his ass out with a slap. 

I'm not even being bias here, these guys are good, but there wrestling is not impressive enough to even give them a chance. To beat silva u gotta like Jon Jones with chael sonnen wrestling ability and mind.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

ACTAFOOL said:


> fitch vs anderson would look just like okami vs anderson...except it would end in the 1st


Fitch vs Anderson would look just like Chael vs Anderson except Jon will never be submitted. Jon does not give up on getting the fight to the floor like Okami did and he most certainly isn't going to stand there and wait to get KTFO when Anderson puts his hands down.



> Jon Fitch and Both Jake sheilds would get there ass handed to them by silva. Fitch has a 5 percent chances at beating silva, as for sheilds i say 1. Sheilds is slow, hits like a bitch, and his take downs would be like okami or maia.
> 
> As for fitch, he can't finish and if BJ penn took him, silva would murder him. Did you see what gsp did to his face after their fight? Anderson silva would knock his ass out with a slap.
> 
> I'm not even being bias here, these guys are good, but there wrestling is not impressive enough to even give them a chance. To beat silva u gotta like Jon Jones with chael sonnen wrestling ability and mind.


I agree with Jake, his takedown is weak as hell. Fitch though, you're wrong. Did you miss the BJ fight? BJ did nothing to him standing, he stole the first round by taking Jon by surprise. Then Fitch took him down and beat the living shit out of him for all of round 3. BJ HAS FANTASTIC TDD, ANDERSON DOESN'T! Yes, Silva would murder him standing. Silva would murder anyone standing, including Chael. Did that stop Chael from taking him down and controlling him for 4.9 rounds? Hell no. And it wouldn't stop Jon either. As far as GSP beating the hell out of Jon, that's because Georges has SPECTACULAR TDD. Again, Anderson does not.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> *Jon Fitch and Both Jake sheilds would get there ass handed to them by silva. Fitch has a 5 percent chances at beating silva, as for sheilds i say 1. Sheilds is slow, hits like a bitch, and his take downs would be like okami or maia. *
> 
> As for fitch, he can't finish and if BJ penn took him, silva would murder him. Did you see what gsp did to his face after their fight? Anderson silva would knock his ass out with a slap.
> 
> I'm not even being bias here, these guys are good, but there wrestling is not impressive enough to even give them a chance. To beat silva u gotta like Jon Jones with chael sonnen wrestling ability and mind.


To be fair, what chances would you have given Lutter before their fight? Probably worse than Shields and Fitch. Yet he was arguably the closest to beating Silva than anyone in the UFC yet. He hand him mounted and was throwing good shots until he attempted the worst arm bar I've ever seen.

You are being bias.

Okami didn't have the wrestling or mental strength for that fight. Fitch does. Shields I'm not so sure.

The reason why Anderson looks invincible is because people play his game. He's the most talented striker I've ever seen. Honestly. But he does have a hole in his game and there are certain people who can exploit it. Right now I believe those people are Sonnen (if he doesn't get subbed), GSP, and Fitch.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Fitch vs Anderson would look just like Chael vs Anderson except Jon will never be submitted. Jon does not give up on getting the fight to the floor like Okami did and he most certainly isn't going to stand there and wait to get KTFO when Anderson puts his hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Jake, his takedown is weak as hell. Fitch though, you're wrong. Did you miss the BJ fight? BJ did nothing to him standing, he stole the first round by taking Jon by surprise. Then Fitch took him down and beat the living shit out of him for all of round 3. BJ HAS FANTASTIC TDD, ANDERSON DOESN'T! Yes, Silva would murder him standing. Silva would murder anyone standing, including Chael. Did that stop Chael from taking him down and controlling him for 4.9 rounds? Hell no. And it wouldn't stop Jon either. As far as GSP beating the hell out of Jon, that's because Georges has SPECTACULAR TDD. Again, Anderson does not.


Valid points but fitch to do so would have to be quick to get silva down because anderson would go to work on him straight away knowing jon's intentions and how silva quickly he can finish the fight. It could very well be line ball if fitch moved to middleweight but pointless debate because its not happening.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> To be fair, what chances would you have given Lutter before their fight? Probably worse than Shields and Fitch. Yet he was arguably the closest to beating Silva than anyone yet.
> 
> You are being bias.
> 
> ...


To be fair silva was still a newcomer in that Lutter fight. Today however you see the greatest fighter on the planet. I don't get y people always go after his wrestling? It is his weakness, however that weakness is not as bad as people make it out to be. People act like his take down defense is like Dan Hardy bad. In that chael fight he stopped every take down attempt in the championship rounds. Okami could not take him down, and he is improving as time passes. Also silva will have a significant strength/speed advantage over fitch.

I'm going to write sheilds off completely in a fight vs Silva cause if that dude rocked him with a knee the greatest striker would kill em. As for Fitch, he is a good wrestler but i don't think he can take silva down at will. This is one fight like the nate where i can see silva taking him down. What exactly is silva's game? The dude is a striker, if your a grapple u gotta get close. The problem is ur gonna get hit. At the end of the day i just don't see Jon Ftich winning this fight. He is good, but there has to be a legitimate reason y he is so far away from a title shot. Or y GSP dominated him or y BJ Penn was able to draw with him.

Silva is just an elite fighter, it easy to say his weakness can be exploited for a lost. He is 14-0, its hard for me to say a dude like fitch can beat him. Where he has made fighters like vitor,rich,forrest,maia,okami,cote,leben,nate...all look like bums off the street. THe crazy part is all those guys are amazing fighters. To me fitch has only faced two elite fighters in his career, which he has got dominated and did not win to the second one. Aint no way the greatest fighter lets fitch lay on him for 25 mins without doing something.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Silva Cuts less than GSP? Seriosly people?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hendo can't cut to 185 because he is ******* old in his prime he barely had to cut to make 185 he is a small LHW. Rampage cuts from 220-225 when he is in shape which he was for their fight and he was clearly larger than Hendo in both frame and muscle mass. 

Vitor was never a real HW and had significantly more muscle then(most likely from steroids) and he was a lot more sucked out at their weigh in. I'm pretty sure Andy would beat Tank Abott just like Vitor did also. 

Alves is built like a tank and the only time he enters the cage at 200 is when he misses weight by 6+ pounds. 

Andy said he was 195 two weeks out from the Chael fight.










He was clearly a little leaner than he usually is. His upper body is very lean for his frame at 185. Okami had a lot more muscle mass than he did are you claiming Okami cuts from 250? Andy would look like Irvin did weighing in at 185 if he cut the amount of weight you people are claiming.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

osmium said:


> Hendo can't cut to 185 because he is ******* old in his prime he barely had to cut to make 185 he is a small LHW. Rampage cuts from 220-225 when he is in shape which he was for their fight and he was clearly larger than Hendo in both frame and muscle mass.
> 
> Vitor was never a real HW and had significantly more muscle then(most likely from steroids) and he was a lot more sucked out at their weigh in. I'm pretty sure Andy would beat Tank Abott just like Vitor did also.
> 
> ...


From what i know silva's walk around weight is 220-230...he cuts down to 205 then 185. There is a video on youtube where ed sores talks about this and gsp ...the one where his son is playing with a soccer ball in a parking lot outside of blackhouse.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Man, cant believe people are still underrating Anderson's TDD. Even if the fight hits the ground, then you have his underrated jiu jitsu. Only one person has consistently undermined his TDD, an Olympic caliber wrestler. Then along with this you have question marks over Anderson's health and Chael's drug abuse.

Literally no way Fitch or Shields could last three let alone five rounds in the cage with AS. Both wouldn't even get near a takedown bar a slip ala Chael Sonnen. Both of their striking skills are mediocre at best and not aggressive in nature. Silva would keep the distance and circle around EASILY, he is far quicker, athletic and agile. Needless to say he would make both of them look completely ridiculous.
Would be fully confident in putting every last credit I own on Silva by KO/TKO.

Anyway..

Right now Georges would definitely stand a good chance against Silva due to his athletic nature and the stylistic match up. As far as GSP fighting Silva, if Georges doesn't feel comfortable moving up to MW then the fight shouldn't happen.

It would be simply unfair to force a further weight cut on Anderson, would literally drain the guy. He already cuts a large amount of weight, and of course at 36 I don't think he could survive a extreme weight cut whilst retaining his physical attributes. 

It doesn't really matter, there are so many better fights at 205 for AS that it really depends on Georges whether this whole thing happens.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> From what i know silva's walk around weight is 220-230...he cuts down to 205 then 185. There is a video on youtube where ed sores talks about this and gsp ...the one where his son is playing with a soccer ball in a parking lot outside of blackhouse.


That is what I am saying. He cuts from 205 and for the Chael fight was as low as 195. That is what he will weigh in the cage. Dieting off fat you gain between fights is irrelevant that weight doesn't come back for the fight. 

GSP's walk around weight is the same as what he cuts from because he doesn't put on fat between fights. If GSP put on 10 pounds of fat between fights and Andy didn't put on weight it wouldn't change how much they weigh in the cage in their respective divisions.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> From what i know silva's walk around weight is 220-230...he cuts down to 205 then 185. *There is a video on youtube where ed sores talks about this and gsp* ...the one where his son is playing with a soccer ball in a parking lot outside of blackhouse.


*6:58 - 7:20*


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

limba said:


> *6:58 - 7:20*


Thank you limba, btw limba would you be willing to say that jon fitch beating Anderson silva is as ridiculous as tito beating Jon Jones?


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

osmium said:


> That is what I am saying. He cuts from 205 and for the Chael fight was as low as 195. That is what he will weigh in the cage. Dieting off fat you gain between fights is irrelevant that weight doesn't come back for the fight.
> 
> GSP's walk around weight is the same as what he cuts from because he doesn't put on fat between fights. If GSP put on 10 pounds of fat between fights and Andy didn't put on weight it wouldn't change how much they weigh in the cage in their respective divisions.



Agree completely. What people don't realise is that GSP keeps in shape all year round. Im sure if he had a couple months of and ate junk food he would blow up to 230. 

Im pretty sure as you say before the chael fight in an interview around 3 weeks before the fight he was 194. This is his NORMAL training weight. There is NO WAY he would come into the cage weighing more than that. I can guarantee that GSP would easily weigh the same come fight night with AS.

Really riles me when people start saying shit about AS having a size advantage and using that as an excuse - GSP does himself. It just shows ignorance and cowardice on his part. Bottom line is that this just makes it sound like he is scared to fight AS - and unfortunately often the truth is found in the simplest answer.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Ok ill put an end to this as i am also a silva fan but not the biggest on this forum by far, silva won't just get taken down by any scrub who says he is a wrestler, what people fail to understand is the only 2 people to dominant silva grappling wise are sonnen and hendo, hendo is an olympic caliber wrestler and yet he only lasted 2 rounds, chael is a world champion runner up and a college div 1 runner and the reason why he did so well is because a few things.

1. he wasn't intimidated by silva which is where everyone else fails and is largely important

2. he was tenacious he got stuffed a few times but that didn't stop him from keep trying until silva went down

3. he set up takedowns well with good strikes

4. he displayed a good chin and a willingness to box however long it took for him to feel comfortable to make this a wrestling match.

barely anyone else has any of these traits let alone all of them, hendo was the closest to that and he did the second best. Thats why silva is no slouch with takedowns against just any wrestler.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Thank you limba, btw limba would you be willing to say that jon fitch beating Anderson silva is as ridiculous as tito beating Jon Jones?


Fitch's chances of beating Silva >>>>>>>>>>> Tito's chances of beating Jones.

Actually i think Fitch has better chances than most of the current MWs, because of his style: good wrestling + great BJJ. And his chin isn't bad at all, considering he was rocked badly by GSP and he wasn't out of it.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

I really don't want this fight to happen. GSP is one of my favourite fighters, but i see Anderson beating him. I'd much rather both of them just stayed in their respective divisions and carried on cleaning them out. Theres ALOT of new up and comers in the WW division, and although Silva will likley beat Bisping/Munoz/Stann/Sonnenn2 there are still fights for him at middleweight.

It would just suck to see one of them lose, because were do they go from there?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Leakler said:


> I really don't want this fight to happen. GSP is one of my favourite fighters, but i see Anderson beating him. I'd much rather both of them just stayed in their respective divisions and carried on cleaning them out. Theres ALOT of new up and comers in the WW division, and although Silva will likley beat Bisping/Munoz/Stann/Sonnenn2 there are still fights for him at middleweight.
> 
> It would just suck to see one of them lose, because were do they go from there?


I actually think the only fighters that have a chance at beating Anderson are smaller quicker fighters. His speed will continue to be a nightmare for LHW's and MW's. An explosive wrestling based fighter like GSP is actually the perfect style to give Silva his first loss. 

If they fight, I"m picking GSP.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey guise! Hey guise! It's just been confermed! Silva cuts from 300 to make 185!

This thread is getting ridiculous as far as how much people cut. What people don't understand is that there is a walking weight, then a training weight. When walking, Silva isn't training so he probably weighs around 220. But when training, he weighs no heavier then 200. That is the weight that he cuts to make 185.

What gets me is why won't George just accept a challenge at catch weight. He has to cut 8 damn pounds less. Silva, which has already been said, has no problem cutting weight so it won't be a disadvantage to him.

There is no other reason for GSP not wanting to fight Silva other than the fact that he's scared of losing. Which is perfectly fine. He is making some big gigantic term for fighting AS which is a suprizing good business move because people are actually going along with it. He is the best at 170, doesn't ever plan on moving up and thats that.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

dlxrevolution said:


> Hey guise! Hey guise! It's just been confermed! Silva cuts from 300 to make 185!
> 
> This thread is getting ridiculous as far as how much people cut. What people don't understand is that there is a walking weight, then a training weight. When walking, Silva isn't training so he probably weighs around 220. But when training, he weighs no heavier then 200. That is the weight that he cuts to make 185.
> 
> ...


He'll move up to at least a catch weight. Not sure if Silva will want to cut lower than 185.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

dlxrevolution said:


> What gets me is why won't George just accept a challenge at catch weight. He has to cut 8 damn pounds less. Silva, which has already been said, has no problem cutting weight so it won't be a disadvantage to him.


GSP has first-hand experience of how a badly executed move up in weight classes can really ruin your day, in his fight against BJ Penn. That was painful to watch, especially after BJ's pre-fight "to the death!" exhortations. I'm sure GSP doesn't want a similar fall from grace to happen to him.

You might be right in him not even wanting to move up, though, which would be fine. But it's still a potential fight for the ages if it's done properly - ie. not BJ vs GSP.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Calminian said:


> He'll move up to at least a catch weight. Not sure if Silva will want to cut lower than 185.


Silva has stated he'd be happy to fight at 178lbs. To me thats ideal. 5 round superfight, no belts on the line, just P4P champ bragging rights.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Calminian said:


> He'll move up to at least a catch weight. Not sure if Silva will want to cut lower than 185.


Silva has offered to cut down to 170 to fight GSP before.


----------

